

No Excuses: Robots Put You In Two Places At Once - davi
http://www.npr.org/2011/12/31/143974766/no-excuses-robots-put-you-in-two-places-at-once

======
tsunamifury
I remember seeing one of these at a summer 2008 Y Combinator pitch session.
The person driving it in the back room was able to catch a ball and do some
fairly complex actions.

That being said -- I am extremely skeptical of this being used in some sort of
tele-present leadership function as it completely destroys any of the presence
and personality a dynamic leader has.

Isn't the more obvious use for things like dangerous labor or other more
physical functions? An iPad on a Segway would probably do better than this
thing as some sort of weird telepresence thing.

~~~
maaku
"iPad on a Segway" pretty much describes what this robot is.

Also, pretty horrible title as having a robot doesn't let you be two places at
once, it just lets you cut down on travel.

------
Myrth
That's a scary title.

